# Cobra Kai  ~or~  WHOA, where the hell did THIS come from?!



## Old (May 29, 2018)

After _thirty five friggin years_, no less.  Not in my wildest imaginings could I have hoped for a continuation/revival of this quality.  I spent roughly half of the series with my mouth hanging open, and the other half cheering.  
Sure, I've got my (minor) gripes -- a few of the 'callbacks' are misplaced/bordering on cheesy & I'm *not* a fan of the kid playing Johnny's son -- but the rest is golden.  This series has done the impossible:  made me feel for Johnny Lawrence, eternal 80s punkass bully.  The larger picture forms when you realize that (nearly) _every_ older male influence in his life have been abusive dirtbags.  

Younger, older, makes no difference; see this *now*.


----------



## JellyPerson (May 29, 2018)

Haven't watched it yet. However I am a fan of the previous series so I'm looking forward to it. Hope it doesn't suck like most of the other reboots out there


----------



## RustInPeace (May 29, 2018)

I didn't read too much of this post because of spoiler fears. I really want to watch this, and it looks like you recommend it. Good enough for me, I need to re-watch the Karate Kid movies to refresh my memory.


----------



## Old (May 30, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> I didn't read too much of this post because of spoiler fears. I really want to watch this, and it looks like you recommend it. Good enough for me, I need to re-watch the Karate Kid movies to refresh my memory.


----------



## Veho (May 30, 2018)

One question: does the show take all Karate Kid movies into account, or does it pretend some of the later ones never happened?


----------



## Old (May 30, 2018)

Veho said:


> One question: does the show take all Karate Kid movies into account, or does it pretend some of the later ones never happened?



** SPOILERS, watch out! **

So far it's focused on characters from the only ones that matter, the original & part 2, though they did make a passing reference to Terry Silver & Mike Barnes.  Johnny:  "I've never even MET those people".  
Here's the thing, though:  the show is entertaining enough on it's own, one doesn't need any KK experience going in.  (But it sure adds to the fun factor!)


----------

